
Using the ‘shadow-effect’ to generate electricity - headalgorithm
https://news.nus.edu.sg/research/using-shadow-effect-generate-electricity
======
londons_explore
The quality of this article is atrocious.

Where is the explanation of the physical effect in use? How about theoretical
or achieved efficiency numbers? Where did the "sufficient to power a watch
(1.2v)" come from? Voltage isn't a measure of power...

I understand that this article has been simplified for a non-technical
audience, but still...

~~~
K0balt
So does this generate more energy per unit cost or area than conventional
solar? I mean, you could just put tape over half of it and put it in the sun?

Im guessing the output for are is insanely low compared to regular solar,
because there is so little actual information in the article that guessing is
all I've got lmfao.

I get the feeling that this tech has an insanely narrow use case.

------
ncmncm
Cue Roger Zelazny, "Jack of Shadows".

